

Tell HN: New Open Startup/Tech Events Calendar for Silicon Valley - bmcmanus
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/04/05/launch-new-startup-events-calendar/

======
Cmccann7
Really excited to launch this new tool on [Startup Digest]! I hope it becomes
a great tool for founders in the Silicon Valley/SF area & founders just moving
here to find out about all the great events going on a consistent basis.

